# Hellcat SPD Schuh - Team Black von FIVE TEN 5.10 Größe 44 US 10,5



## chinalife (3. April 2013)

Ich verkaufe

Hellcat SPD Schuh - Team Black von FIVE TEN 5.10 Größe 44 US 10,5

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...en-5-10-groesse-44-us-10,5/110321600-217-4330

Gerne auch Kontakt übers Forum.

Viele Grüße und allen eine gute Saison!

Tom


----------



## ximo (18. April 2013)

Hi Tom

Wie fällt der Schuh aus?
Was hast Du bei normalen Schuhen für eine Größe?

gruß
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chinalife (18. April 2013)

ximo schrieb:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Wie fällt der Schuh aus?
> Was hast Du bei normalen Schuhen für eine Größe?
> ...



Hi Jo,
ich zieh den Schuh morgen nochmal an und berichte dir.
Schönen Abend
Tom


----------



## chinalife (19. April 2013)

ximo schrieb:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Wie fällt der Schuh aus?
> Was hast Du bei normalen Schuhen für eine Größe?
> ...



Hi Jo,
ich habe 44 und die Schuhe passen mir perfekt.
Hast du Interesse?
Tom


----------



## ximo (21. April 2013)

hi Tom

ich habe bei den normalen Schuhe Gr. 43 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Muß mal bei Kollegen ähnlichen Schuh probieren.

melde mich bis Mi

gruß
Jo


----------



## chinalife (27. April 2013)

Preisupdate!


----------



## chinalife (21. Mai 2013)

Preisupdate


----------



## chinalife (27. Mai 2013)

Artikel ist jetzt zu eBay 
gewandert

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221232183128


----------

